# شرح برنامج Microsoft Project 2003 فيديو و كمان باللغة العربية _ ( مكتبة متجددة )



## aly_moh (22 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام اقدم لكم اليوم 
شرح برنامج Microsoft Project 2003 فيديو و كمان باللغة العربية 

الجزء الاول من الشرح 

اولا : التعرف علي البرنامج : 6 دروس 

1- ما هو برنامج بروجيكت ؟ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/1559676/ca152a9a/1-____.html

2-ما هى واجهة البرنامج ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/1676947/39543f6a/2-__.html

3- كيف يتم انشاء المشروع ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/1678301/5913adbe/3-__.html

4- كيف يتم حفظ المشروع ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/1725115/b5370880/4-__.html

5- فتح المشروع ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/1725131/806cae1b/5-__.html

6- الحصول علي المساعدة ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/1725145/c840fcc5/6-___.html



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين

[


----------



## aly_moh (23 مايو 2006)

اية يا جماعة كل الناس بتحمل و تمشى بدون اى شكر او دعوة لى و لوالدى 
دا انا كنت النهاردة كنت هحط الجزء الثانى من الشرح بالفيديو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا ..........................................................................

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## eng.semsem (23 مايو 2006)

هذا الرابط مادري ليش محجوب في السعودية


----------



## aly_moh (23 مايو 2006)

اخى الكريم 
اولا شكرا لمرورك
ثانيا انا معنديش اى فكرة عن حجب المواقع دى فى السعودية 
نصيحتى اسال مختص بالموضوع دة

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## ibrahim ibrahim (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا باشا وربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## aly_moh (24 مايو 2006)

مشكورين كتير لمروركم 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (25 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم .. الرواابط .. محجوووبة لدينا في السعودية .. 

ارجوااا تحميلهااا على موقع اخر ... 

ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علاء الزامل (26 مايو 2006)

شكر الله لك على علمك


----------



## العمروي (27 مايو 2006)

My dear Mr.aly_moh

Thank you very much your presentation is helpfull and usefull​ 
thanking you​ 

,Best Regard​ 
ALAmrawi​


----------



## aly_moh (28 مايو 2006)

*الجزء الثانى من شرح برنامج MS-Project Manager 2003*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لاخوانى الجزء الثانى من شرح برنامج MS-Project Manager 2003 
و سنشرح اليوم الجزء الخاص ب التعامل مع المشاريع
و هم 4 دروس فقط 

2- التعامل مع المشاريع
1- المعالج بروجيكت جيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/1559676/ca152a9a/7-____.html
2- جدولة المشروع
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725223/753f402f/8-__.html
3- مقياس الوقت
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725262/6654b5bd/9-__.html
4- التعامل مع عدة مشاريع
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725279/e89d5d74/10-____.html


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## aly_moh (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
اشكر كل الاخوة الكرام علي مرورهم 
بالنسبة للاخ ابو عبد الله اسف لا استطيع تحميل علي موقع اخر يمكن احد الزملاء ان يحمل علي موقع اخر و يضع اللينكات فى الموضوع و شكرا

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## العقل الذهبي (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا جيلا جزاك الله خيرا وافادك بما علمك


----------



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

شكرا لمرورك اخى العقل 

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (29 مايو 2006)

ايه الجمال ده 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ألف ألف ألف شكر 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

اشكر الاخ محمد عصام علي المرور

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

قمت بتنزيل معظم الدروس و حقيقه جزاك اللله خيرا و لكن الدرس السابع 
1- المعالج بروجيكت جيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/1559676/...9a/7-____.html
عندما ذهبت اليه وجدته نفس الدرس الأول 1- ما هو برنامج بروجيكت 
فهل هو نفس الدرس !! أم أن له لينك اخر 

و شكرا 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

اسف علي الخطأ غير المقصود
و سيتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ قريبا ان شاء الله
مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (29 مايو 2006)

يااا اخوان .. اتمنى من من حمل الدروس .. ان يحملها .. 

لاخوانه الموجودين .. في السعودية .. ويحتسبوا الاجر من الله .. 

لان هذا الموقع محجوب لدينا في السعودية .. 

وشكرااا ..


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (29 مايو 2006)

أخى العزيز جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## العمروي (30 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا حبيب المهندسين العرب 

اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يكثر من امثالك ويسهل امرك ويطرح البركة في رزقك انه علي كل شيء قدير

مشكور علي ماقدمته من ابداع,




اخوك 
العمروي


----------



## aly_moh (30 مايو 2006)

##ابوعبدالله## قال:


> يااا اخوان .. اتمنى من من حمل الدروس .. ان يحملها ..
> 
> لاخوانه الموجودين .. في السعودية .. ويحتسبوا الاجر من الله ..
> 
> ...





اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله
و اطلب رفع الملفات علي احد المواقع التى لاتحجب بالسعودية
ووضع اللينكات هنا فى الموضوع 

مشكورين كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## aly_moh (30 مايو 2006)

العمروي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا حبيب المهندسين العرب
> 
> ...




مشكور كتير لمرورك و 

جزاكم الله خيرا
و انا تحت امرك يا جميل 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## عودة (30 مايو 2006)

الله يرزقك المال الحلال والصحة لك ولكل الي بتحب


----------



## العمروي (30 مايو 2006)

اخي ابو عبدالله

انا من السعودية ولم اواجه اي مشكله في تحميل الملفات الموجودة بخصوص MS Project


ارجو ان تكون تستخدم الطريقة الصحيحة في التحميل.

اعانك الله 

اخوك العمروي


----------



## aly_moh (30 مايو 2006)

*الجزء الثالث من شرح برنامج Ms - Project Manager 2003 باللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
اقدم لاخوانى الكرام اليوم

الجزء الثالث من شرح برنامج MS - PROJECT MANAGER 2003 باللغة العربية

و سنشرح اليوم المهام و التعامل معها 

3- التعامل مع المهام

1- تحديد المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725342/55a0bd08/11-__.html

2- تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725394/96d6670/12-____.html

3- تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725431/86a76cf0/14-_.html

4- العلامات
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725431/86a76cf0/14-_.html

5- المهام المتكررة
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725466/65b40d16/15-__.html

6- تنظيم قائمة المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725588/1d4d67a8/18-__.html

7- ربط المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725557/385c0474/17-__.html

8- تقسيم المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725588/1d4d67a8/18-__.html

9- فرض قيود علي المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725632/1c2ae924/19-____.html

10- اضافة العناصر الى المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725692/e6c501ae/20-____.html


ارجوا ان تستمتعوا بالشرح 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (30 مايو 2006)

العمروي قال:


> اخي ابو عبدالله
> 
> انا من السعودية ولم اواجه اي مشكله في تحميل الملفات الموجودة بخصوص MS Project
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم .. العمروي .. 

هل تستخدم بركسي معين.. او برنامج لكسر البركسي .. او شيء من هذا القبيل .. 
لان عندي الصفحة تظهر محجوبة ...
بعذلك ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة ... للتحميل .. مع العلم انت الصفحة محجووووبة .... ... ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

قمت بتنزيل معظم الدروس و حقيقه جزاك الله خيرا و لكن الدرس السابع 
1- المعالج بروجيكت جيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/1559676/...9a/7-____.html
عندما ذهبت اليه وجدته نفس الدرس الأول 1- ما هو برنامج بروجيكت 
,وأيضا 
3- تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725431/86a76cf0/14-_.html
هو نفسه العلامات

و أيضا 
6- تنظيم قائمة المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1725588/1d4d67a8/18-__.html
هو نفسه تقسيم المهام

يبقى كده كله موجود إن شاء الله فيما عدا المعالج بروجيكت جيد و تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
و تنظيم قائمة المهام .

فى إنتظار الرابط الصحيح 

و شكرا 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

اسف اخى الكريم علي الاخطاء
بس عايز قائمة من الاخ محمد عصام فيها اسم الدرس الخطاء و اسم الدرس اللى ناقص عشان اقدر احملهم تانى و شكرا


----------



## yahya_bashear (31 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك ويسهل امورك ويبارك لك 
ويستر عليك دنيا واخره
الموقع محجوب ياريت لو ممكن تغير المكان وحندعيلك حتى لو ما تمكنت ممن ذلك


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله
> و اطلب رفع الملفات علي احد المواقع التى لاتحجب بالسعودية
> ووضع اللينكات هنا فى الموضوع
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
الاخوة الكرام 
اقسم ب الله العلى العظيم
انى لا استطيع رفع الملفات مرة اخرى فى الوقت الحالى حيث انى مشغول جدا
و انا اطلب من الاخوة الذين قاموا بتحميل الملفات و الدروس
اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى علي احد المواقع التى لاتحجب بالمملكة العربية السعودية
و كلنا سنشكرة و ندعو لة
و دمتم

مشكور كتير لمرورك و

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا أخى على الإهتمام و المجهود 

و هذه قائمه الدروس الصحيحه و الناقصه

1- ما هو برنامج بروجيكت
2- واجهة البرنامج
3- انشاء المشروع
4- حفظ المشروع
5- فتح المشروع
6- الحصول علي المساعدة
7- المعالج بروجيكت جيد ( لينك خاطىء)
8- جدولة المشروع
9- مقياس الوقت
10- التعامل مع عدة مشاريع
11- تحديد المهام
12- تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمهام
13-تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت ( لينك خاطىء)
14- العلامات
15- المهام المتكررة
16- تنظيم قائمة المهام ( لينك خاطىء)
17- ربط المهام
18- تقسيم المهام
19- فرض قيود علي المهام
20- اضافة العناصر الى المهام


و شكرا لك 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> و انا اطلب من الاخوة الذين قاموا بتحميل الملفات و الدروس
> اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى علي احد المواقع التى لاتحجب بالمملكة العربية السعودية


 
السلام عليكم يمكننى المساهمه فى ذلك 

و لكن لضمان أن المواقع غير محجوبه أتمنى أن يقوم من يرغب فى الدروس بوضع الإيميل الخاص به و بعد تجميع عده إيميلات سأقوم إن شاء الله بإرسال الدروس إليها

و شكرا


محمد عصام الدين


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

محمد عصام قال:


> السلام عليكم يمكننى المساهمه فى ذلك
> 
> و لكن لضمان أن المواقع غير محجوبه أتمنى أن يقوم من يرغب فى الدروس بوضع الإيميل الخاص به و بعد تجميع عده إيميلات سأقوم إن شاء الله بإرسال الدروس إليها
> 
> ...




اشكر الاخ المحترم / محمد عصام

و انا بالنسبة للقائمة هصحح الدروس قريبا جدا ان شاء الله
و هضع اللينكات الصحية

بالنسبة للاقتراح الثانى برضوا شئ جميل
و انا معك
بس انا كنت بفضل رفع الملفات علي موقع مش محجوب افضل
و كنت افضل ان الناس متخشش فى دور و كل واحد يستنى
دورة
مش كدة

مشكور كتير و جزاك الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> اشكر الاخ المحترم / محمد عصام
> 
> بالنسبة للاقتراح الثانى برضوا شئ جميل
> و انا معك
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

للأسف أنا مشغول برضه بالإمتحانات و بصراحه لا أعرف ماهى المواقع المحجوبه فى المملكه و غير المحجوبه ؟

و كمان لاحظ أن اللينكات أساسا موجوده و عدد قليل هو من لا يستطيع الوصول إليها وهو من سأرسل له الإيميل أو ممكن يقول عايزها على أى موقع و كيف ؟د

و شكرا

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
الله يعينك علي الامتحانات و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

و انا اؤيد كلام محمد عصام و اللى عايز الدروس يكتب الايميل بتاعة و الاخ محمد سيقوم بارسال الدروس عبر الايميل و دمتم

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

*تصحيح اللينكات الخاطئة*



محمد عصام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا أخى على الإهتمام و المجهود
> 
> ...




[MOVE="right"]تصحيح اللينكات :[/MOVE] المعالج بروجيكت جيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/1848706/bdd48b61/1-___.html

تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
http://www.4shared.com/file/1848794/82185104/3-_____.html

تنظيم قائمة المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/1848837/eaa2af09/6-___.html


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

:84:

شكرا ...............................................................................



محمد عصام الدين

:56:


----------



## العمروي (31 مايو 2006)

##ابوعبدالله## قال:


> اخي الكريم .. العمروي ..
> 
> هل تستخدم بركسي معين.. او برنامج لكسر البركسي .. او شيء من هذا القبيل ..
> لان عندي الصفحة تظهر محجوبة ...
> بعذلك ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة ... للتحميل .. مع العلم انت الصفحة محجووووبة .... ... ؟؟؟


 
اخي ابو عبدالله

الصفحه غير محجوبة عندي ولم استخدم اي بركسي علي الاطلاق 

اما بالنسبة لطريقة الصحيحة , فاذا كانت الصفحة محجوبة فيجب التحدث الي موفر الخدمة 

عموما ارسل لي إميلك وسوف ارسلك جميع ماحملته من الدروس 

اخوك العمروي


----------



## aly_moh (31 مايو 2006)

اى خدمة يا محمد و لو فى تعليق تانى يشرفتى انك تحطة
و اتمنى انك تكون عند وعدك و توفى بالكلام اللى انت قلتة


جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## tareq (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا أخي على المساهمة لكن يا ريت تكون على موقع أخر أو ترسلها لي على ال***** لأنه في السعودية لا يمكن الوصول للموقع


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

tareq قال:


> مشكور يا أخي على المساهمة لكن يا ريت تكون على موقع أخر أو ترسلها لي على ال***** لأنه في السعودية لا يمكن الوصول للموقع


 
السلام عليكم 

أخى ما هو ال********* حتى نرسل الدروس عليه ؟؟


محمد عصام الدين


----------



## العمروي (1 يونيو 2006)

tareq قال:


> مشكور يا أخي على المساهمة لكن يا ريت تكون على موقع أخر أو ترسلها لي على ال***** لأنه في السعودية لا يمكن الوصول للموقع


 

الاخوان الذين في السعوديه الاعزاء 

الموقع غير محجوب كما تقولون لانه لا يحجب الا المواقع المخله بالشرف فقط وهذا الموقع ليس كذالك انما هو موقع علمي مفيد جدا.



من اراد الحصول علي الدروس فليرسل *****ه وسوف ارسل له كافة الدروس التي حملتها من هذا الموقع.

اخزكم العمروي (السعوديه)


----------



## aly_moh (1 يونيو 2006)

اشكر الاخ العمروي علي تعاونة و كذلك الاخ محمد عصام
و جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (2 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاكم خير .. على جهودكم .. واسال الله ان لايحرم صاحب الموضوع الاجر وجعلة في ميزان حسناته ... 

وهذاا .. ايميلي 
zoon2002zoon***********


----------



## محمد عصام (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

يمكننى ا، أبدأ فى إرسال الدروس و لكن معذره حتى أتأكذ هل العنوان هو 

zoon2002zoon*********** ؟ 

و إذا أراد الأخ العمروي أن يرسل فيمكن أن يرسل مثلا الدروس الأولى و أرسل أنا الدروس الأخيره حتى تصلك بسرعه 

و شكرا أخوكم 


محمد عصام الدين


----------



## محمد عصام (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أنا حملت كل الدوس ما عدا 

تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
http://www.4shared.com/file/1848794/...4/3-_____.html

حيث أن الرابط لا يقوم بتنزيل الدرس 

و شكرا ( تعبتك معايا )

أخوك 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (3 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك وأعطاك كل ما تتمنى
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aly_moh (5 يونيو 2006)

محمد عصام قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا حملت كل الدوس ما عدا
> 
> تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1848794/...4/3-_____.html
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركات
اخى الكريم
ردا علي رسالتك
فان الرابط يعمل 100% 
و انا جربتة 
شكرا لمرورك
علي محمد


----------



## محمد عصام (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

و يبدو أن الرابط لا يعمل عندى فقط !! حيث لا يقوم بتنزيل الدرس و لكنى أخبرت أحد أصدقائى و قال أنه يعمل و قام بتنزيله و سأخذه منه 

و شكرا جزيلا لك 

و لو أحتجت شيى ( كتاب مثلا ) فيمكنك إخبارى و لن أتردد إن كان عندى 


أخوك محمد عصام الدين


----------



## sa7aby (5 يونيو 2006)

*الملفات رقم 3 و 5 و 6 لا يمكن عمل داونلود لهم*



aly_moh قال:


> الاخوة الكرام اقدم لكم اليوم
> شرح برنامج Microsoft Project 2003 فيديو و كمان باللغة العربية
> 
> الجزء الاول من الشرح
> ...


الملفات رقم 3 و 5 و 6 لا يمكن عمل داونلود لهم
ممكن ترفعه لى موقع اخر


----------



## aly_moh (5 يونيو 2006)

اخوانى الكرام

جميع اللينكات تعمل بكفاءة
و لا يوجد لنك لا يعمل
انا مجرب جميع اللينكات

شكرا لمروركم

علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (14 يونيو 2006)

يلا يا جماعة نستعد للجزء الرابع من الشرح
قريبا جدا
ان شاء الله
علي محمد


----------



## elza3aim (14 يونيو 2006)

العمروي قال:


> اخي ابو عبدالله
> 
> الصفحه غير محجوبة عندي ولم استخدم اي بركسي علي الاطلاق
> 
> ...


انا ايضاً بالسعودية والموقع محجوب عندي ولك مني جزيل الشكر اخي العمروي


----------



## aly_moh (14 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام 
اطلب من الاخوة الكرام متابعة الاخ محمد عصام ارسال الدروس بالايميل و شكرا


----------



## nadjibsfr (14 يونيو 2006)

merci ingénieurs


----------



## yassine-maroc (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aly_moh (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
اخوانى الكرام اقدم لكم شرح الجزء الرابع من برنامج بروجيكت مانجير 2003
و هنشرح اليوم الجزء الخاص بالمصادر
اليكم الشرح 
4- المصادر
1- تعين مصدر الى المشروع
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042450/99801cdc/1-____.html
2- تحديد مدى اتاحة المصادر
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042517/624a264c/2-____.html
3- جدولة المصادر
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042562/5d614404/3-__.html
4- تعين المصادر للمهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042602/97d5ddb/4-___.html
5- تحديد تكلفة المصادر
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042640/831ff9f3/5-___.html
6- انشاء قائمة بالمصادر المختلفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042671/df359aa6/6-____.html
7- النقاط الاساسية و المرحلية
http://www.4shared.com/file/2042705/96dba24f/7-____.html

ارجوا ان تستمتعوا بالشرح
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## أبو الفرج (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس علي
بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك دائما


----------



## kazali016 (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عصام (20 يونيو 2006)

elza3aim قال:


> انا ايضاً بالسعودية والموقع محجوب عندي لو امكن ترسل لي الدروس على بريدي الالكتروني ahmed1983mعلى yahoo ولك مني جزيل الشكر اخي العمروي


 
سأقوم بإرسال الدروس و عذرا لتأخر الرد ( إمتحانات )

و شكرا و شكرا على الجزء الرابع يا على ألف شكر


----------



## محمد عصام (20 يونيو 2006)

يا ريت لو فى حد كمان عايز الدروس أو حد يكون مستعد يبعتها و يشارك بس يقول فى البدايه و يحدد الدروس علشان السرعه و عدم التكرار 
و شكرا ..................


----------



## محمد عصام (20 يونيو 2006)

فى بعض الدروس مساحتها أكبر من 20m و حيكون من الصعب إرسالها ممكن أعيد رفعها لموقع اخر بس يا ريت حد يقولى على أى موقع أرفعها 

وشكرا


----------



## aly_moh (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم محمد عصام علي مجهودك الكبير و شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mesbar (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
حجم الملفات لايتناسب مع كمية المعلومات التي فيه
أعتقد ان برامج ضغط الملفات مفيدة


----------



## بكر هراس (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mmi_arch (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بدايتة أشكر الجميع على هذا التعاون الفعال الذي لم أجده في العديد من المنتديات
وخاصة فيما يفيد من علم وتطوير 

ولي طلب إذا سمحتم
فإنني لم أستطع تنزيل الدروس الآتية:
13-تحديد الفترة الزمنية بطريقة بيرت 
16- تنظيم قائمة المهام 


جازاكم الله عنا ألف خير

وشكراً


----------



## aly_moh (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
يلا نستعد لنزول الجزء الخامس من الشرح
علي محمد


----------



## أبو الفرج (22 يونيو 2006)

في إنتظارك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك

و عضم اجرك


----------



## احمد حماد (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل يمكن عمل "optimization" باستخدام ms project ؟ وكيف ؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً 
احمد خميس


----------



## محمد عصام (23 يونيو 2006)

mmi_arch قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بدايتة أشكر الجميع على هذا التعاون الفعال الذي لم أجده في العديد من المنتديات
> وخاصة فيما يفيد من علم وتطوير
> ...


 
قمت بإرسال الدرس 16


----------



## عبدالله بن ناصر (23 يونيو 2006)

الأخ /على محمد

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهوداتك .

الحقيقة أني اليوم فقط سجلت في المنتدى و شدني موضوعك ، وللأسف لم استطع تحميل الدروس بحكم أن الروابط محجوبة عندنا في السعودية .

حاولت مراسلتك على الخاص ولكن يبدو أن عدد مشاركاتي لا يسمح .

عموماً ، استطيع توفير مساحة على الإنترنت لتضع فيها دروسك ليستفيد الجميع منها .

إن رغبت أرسل لي إيميلك على الخاص .

والسلام عليكم


أخوك /عبدالله


----------



## محمد عصام (24 يونيو 2006)

عبدالله بن ناصر قال:


> الأخ /على محمد
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على مجهوداتك .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

أخى الكثير يتحدث عن أن الموقع محجوب 

و يمكننى تحميل الدروس ( إإن شاء الله ) على موقع اخر

بس يا ريت اسم الموقع حتى اضمن انه غير محجوب

و شكرا


----------



## mmi_arch (25 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر للأخ محمد عصام
وبرجاء إرسال الدرس 13 أيضاً
معلش تاعباك معايا

وشكراً


----------



## محمد عصام (25 يونيو 2006)

mmi_arch قال:


> ألف شكر للأخ محمد عصام
> وبرجاء إرسال الدرس 13 أيضاً
> معلش تاعباك معايا
> 
> وشكراً


 
السلام عليكم 

سأقوم إن شاء الله بإرسال الدروس 

و ياريت لو فى موقع أقدر أرفع عليه حتكون أسهل 


منتظر الرد


----------



## أبو الفرج (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هذا الموقع جيد و(مننا وعلينا)
موقع طقطق 

الرابط هنا


----------



## Mohamed Attia (25 يونيو 2006)

الأخ العزيز/محمد علي
تحيه طيبه- وربنا يبارك لك دائما ويجعلع في ميزان حسناتك،وصدقتي ياخي هذا اقل القليل الذي نفعله في زكاتنا عن اولادنا وأنفسنا،بارك الله لك فيرزقك،وصحتك، وأولادك.
هذا البرنامج من البرامج القيمه ،يجب ان يتعرفعليه العاملين في مجال الهندسه الصتاعيه،التخطيط،المدييرين في الأداره العليا للمنشآت.
المهم هو الجانب التنفيذي ، عمل شرح لتنفيذ البرنامج علي الطبيعه كمثال عملي وتجريبي.
اسمخ لس ان اقترح عمل رابطه لمهندسي الهندسه الصناعيه وادارة المشروعات رابطه اليكترونيه نتبادل فيها الأراء والخبرات نت الخليج الي المحيط
علي فكره ان في هذا المجال من عام1972......حتي الآن واريد ان انقل خبراتي ومعلوماتي واتعلم منكم ومنك يأخي الكثير
وفقكم الله الي الخير دائما
اخيكم
مهندس/محمد عطيه
اسمخوالي ان اقول لكم ان ال***** الجديد بي هو
attia_332***********
mohamedattia332***********


----------



## Mohamed Attia (25 يونيو 2006)

الأخ /محمد
هل توجد بقيه لهذه الدروس،
هل يمكن ارسالها.........متي؟ 
لك شكري وتقديري
محمد عطيه


----------



## عبدالله عبدالله (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف الف شكر علي المجهود الكبير
برجاء لو عندك او تستطيع ارسال السيريل نمبر لبرنامج ghost surf 2005<2006
+الكراك2005 و2006


----------



## aly_moh (26 يونيو 2006)

Mohamed Attia قال:


> الأخ العزيز/محمد علي
> تحيه طيبه- وربنا يبارك لك دائما ويجعلع في ميزان حسناتك،وصدقتي ياخي هذا اقل القليل الذي نفعله في زكاتنا عن اولادنا وأنفسنا،بارك الله لك فيرزقك،وصحتك، وأولادك.
> هذا البرنامج من البرامج القيمه ،يجب ان يتعرفعليه العاملين في مجال الهندسه الصتاعيه،التخطيط،المدييرين في الأداره العليا للمنشآت.
> المهم هو الجانب التنفيذي ، عمل شرح لتنفيذ البرنامج علي الطبيعه كمثال عملي وتجريبي.
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات

اولا انا اسمى علي محمد مش محمد علي
ثانيا يشرفنى اقتراحك جدا و انا معاك ان شاء الله
ثالثا الدروس ليها تكملة بس مش معايا دلوقتى
رابعا جزاك الله خيرا
علي محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (27 يونيو 2006)

Mohamed Attia قال:


> الأخ /محمد
> هل توجد بقيه لهذه الدروس،
> هل يمكن ارسالها.........متي؟
> لك شكري وتقديري
> محمد عطيه


 
بالطبع أخى يوجد 

و أقوم برفعها الان و عند إتمام الرفع سأضع اللينك

بالنسبه للأخ أبو الفرج شكرا لك

الأخ mmi_arch سأقوم برفع الدرس 13 و جميع الدروس

و شكرا .......


----------



## المصري2015 (27 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياأخواني انا عاوز شفرة قناة الtsr اللي على الأوروبي لمشاهدة مباريات كأس العالم


----------



## **قطـــــر** (27 يونيو 2006)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يامهندسنا العزيز


----------



## محمد عصام (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الدروس من 1 إلى 4

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=iif9A6PL

و إن شاء الله باقى الدروس قريبا ..........


----------



## محمد عصام (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الدروس من 5 إلى 8

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DDA390xt


و إن شاء الله باقى الدروس قريبا ..........


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

محمد عصام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الدروس من 1 إلى 4
> 
> ...



مشكور اخى محمد عصام :13: :13: :13: 

و جزاك الله خير
و يارب تكمل باقى الدروس

علي محمد


----------



## محمد عصام (27 يونيو 2006)

الدرس 13

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=hhehFfqP


----------



## mmi_arch (27 يونيو 2006)

محمد عصام قال:


> الدرس 13
> 
> http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=hhehFfqP




ألف شكر للأخ محمد عصام ولكل الإخوة المشاركين على هذا التعاون والمجهود الرائع
وأتمنى أن يكون هذا التعاون نواة لتعاون عربي أكبر

محمد محمود


----------



## محمد عصام (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الدروس من 9 إلى 12

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=WWTfEdc4

و كده إن شاء الله يكون فاضل الدروس من 14 -----27 و سوف أقوم برفعها قريبا 

و شكرا ..................


----------



## عبدالله بن ناصر (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ / محمد عصام .

و الشكر موصول لصاحب الدروس الأخ / على محمد


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس محمد عصام والله سويت خير كثير ، واحنا بانتظار باقي الملفات على احر من الجمر ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ومشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

شوفت يا محمد عصام بقيت انت النجم الوحيد فى هذا الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

ياباش مهندس على انت الكل في الكل ونجمك خفاق في هذا الموضوع ، بس المهندس عصام سوى خير كثير لان الروابط اللي حاطها انت ماتفتح عندنا بالسعودية ، ليش مش عارف ، بس مدام فيه زي المهندس عصام مش هيفوتنا حاجه .


----------



## malekaid (28 يونيو 2006)

thank you for ever
t​


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

اخى النائف
اقسم ب الله العلى العظيم انة لو ينفع انى انقل الملفات الى موقع اخر 
ما تأخرت لحظة واحدة

انا على فكرة بهرج مع اخى محمد عصام

علي محمد


----------



## أنصار الثورة (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبانتظار البقية لأنه فعلاً ما نحتاجه


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> اخى النائف
> اقسم ب الله العلى العظيم انة لو ينفع انى انقل الملفات الى موقع اخر
> ما تأخرت لحظة واحدة
> 
> ...


 
طبعا أخى أكيد بتهزر  

أنت الكل فى الكل برضه و شكرا و أقوم الأن بتحميل الدروس الباقيه


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس من 14 إلى 15

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=8b2HLh0V

و شكرا 

معذره على أن العدد صغير و لكن ذلك لضمان أن يتم الرفع بسلام حيث قمت بتجميع عدد أكبر و بعد ما إنتظرت طويلا للتحميل عطا خطأ فقسمتها لمجموعات أصغر و جارى تكمله الدروس


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس 16 إلى 17


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gidHhGVv


و شكرا


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس 18 إلى 20



http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=NPKbbac8


و شكرا


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدرس 21 


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=FHCxywmh


و شكرا


----------



## محمد عصام (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس 22 إلى 23

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=oqlGJFCA

و شكرا

و كده مش فاضل غير من 24 إلى 27 فى أقرب وقت إن شاء الله

و لمل الأخ العزيز على يحط المجموعه الخامسه إن شاء الله حرفعها


----------



## محمد عصام (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس 24 إلى 25

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DAaKNIDC

و شكرا


----------



## yassine-maroc (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوريين على مجهوداتكم


----------



## محمد عصام (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الدروس 26 إلى 27 :15: 

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gDCutqsO

و كده يكون بحمد الله رفعت كل الدروس اللى عندى :13: :14: 

و شكرا


----------



## محمد عصام (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

تجميع الدروس للتسهيل

الدروس من 1 إلى 4

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=iif9A6PL

الدروس من 5 إلى 8

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DDA390xt

الدروس من 9 إلى 12

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=WWTfEdc4

الدرس 13

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=hhehFfqP

الدروس من 14 إلى 15

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=8b2HLh0V

الدروس 16 إلى 17

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gidHhGVv

الدروس 18 إلى 20

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=NPKbbac8

الدرس 21 

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=FHCxywmh

الدروس 22 إلى 23

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=oqlGJFCA

الدروس 24 إلى 25

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DAaKNIDC

الدروس 26 إلى 27 

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gDCutqsO

و شكرا


----------



## النائف (3 يوليو 2006)

اخي محمد عصام 
الله يعطيك العافية ومجهود خدمتنا فيه كثيرا ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وشكرا لك 
اخوك النائف


----------



## aly_moh (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم محمد عصام
جزاك الله خير

اخوك
علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (3 يوليو 2006)

الجزء الخامس من الشرح

5- اجندة المواعيد
1- اجندة المواعيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/2234681/822ea4ae/1-__.html
2- اجندة المشروع
http://www.4shared.com/file/2234705/4c588088/2-__.html
3- اجندة المصادر
http://www.4shared.com/file/2234719/5cf5fde2/3-__.html
4- اجندة المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/2234744/5f33751a/4-__.html
5- اعدادات جدولة المهام
http://www.4shared.com/file/2234765/1a02270e/5-___.html

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك أخى على 

و إن شاء الله سأقوم بتحميلها عندى و من ثم أرفعها


فى أقرب وقت

أخوك محمد عصام


----------



## محمد عصام (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الدروس من 28 إلى 29
http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=HGeiIgLJ
و الدروس من 30 إلى 32 
http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=VUsijgC9
و شكرا


----------



## malekaid (4 يوليو 2006)

thank you for ever


----------



## النائف (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مهندس على محمد على هذا المجهود ، والشكر موصول لاخي المهندس محمد عصام على مساعدة اخوانه في السعودية 
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## a_l_y (6 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام

اعتذر عن عدم قيامى باكمال الشرح الخاص ببرنامج بروجيكت مانجير 2003 
نظرا لوقف عضويتى بالمنتدى

aly_moh

و ااسف لكل دقيقة قد اضعتها لخدمة هذا المنتدى

اشكر كل الاعضاء و اعلن انساحبي

علي محمد


----------



## محمد عصام (6 يوليو 2006)

a_l_y قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> 
> اعتذر عن عدم قيامى باكمال الشرح الخاص ببرنامج بروجيكت مانجير 2003
> نظرا لوقف عضويتى بالمنتدى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

هل أنت فعلا على محمد أم شخص أخر يدعى أنه كذلك

و إذا كنت على محمد فعلا فما الذى حدث و لماذا تم وقف عضويتك ؟؟

ربما حدث سوء تفاهم


----------



## a_l_y (6 يوليو 2006)

محمد عصام
انا مش بهزر 
انا بتكلم بجد

سؤالك إذا كنت على محمد فعلا فما الذى حدث و لماذا تم وقف عضويتك ؟؟
اسال الاخ المهاجر

لكن علي العموم
انا مش فارقة معايا
انا موضوعاتى بتشرفنى فى اى منتدى
و طالما ان المنتدى بيستخدم سياسة الكيل بمكيالين يبقى الامل فى الله

مشكور
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات


----------



## a_l_y (9 يوليو 2006)

محمد عصام 
aly_moh 
علي الهوت ميل

لانى مش هقدر اقراء رسالتك الخاصة


----------



## haam2924 (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engtaher (18 أغسطس 2006)

ibrahim ibrahim قال:


> شكرا لك يا باشا وربنا يخليك لينا


ya very nice work


----------



## mbhussein (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج والشرح الرائع
اخى ابغى الدروس من 28 وحتى النهاية حيث انى لا استطيع التحميل من موقع طقطق
الاميل هو omarbahgat على الهوت ميل وشكرا


----------



## 3d master (24 أغسطس 2006)

المسؤلين في السعودية لازم يشوفو حل في هذا الحجب العشوائي للمواقع
الصراحة اصبح شئ لا يطاق


----------



## تميم مازن (27 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك يعزيزي


----------



## هادي المالكي (29 أغسطس 2006)

thank for all work i wish to you very happy and progress in your life and work engineer hadi from south iraq


----------



## M ELKADI (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا اخ على محمد ربنا يجعل ماتقدمه من خير فى ميزان حسانتك انت و والدك


----------



## الشاب حبيب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك اخ محمد علي ...
على قدر اهل الكرام تأتي المكارم ....


----------



## معماري ناقد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الكريم محمد علي حياك الله وبارك فيك على مجهودك الطيب .

بالفعل دروس قوية وممتازة نسال الله ان يجزيك عنا وعن كل من انتفع بها خير الجزاء .


بوركت وبورك عملك


----------



## أبوميمونة (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ، شكرا


----------



## عبد الجبار (15 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جماعة انتوا بتشكروا مين الأخ ترك المنتدجى خلاص وتابعوا المشاركات الماضيه والله المستعان
وربنا يسامح اللى كان السبب


----------



## shoshobeko (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا وربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## الشاب حبيب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

لكن حسب ما فهمت الاخ عاد بعضوية جديدة
ياريت يكمل الدروس لاجل اخوانه في المنتدى 
وبالنسبة لقفل العضوية انا مستغرب في الحقيقة ، وربنا يسامح الي كان السبب .


----------



## أحمد شلبي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## عبدالقوى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم إفر لك ولنا ولجميع الموحدين


----------



## عبدالقوى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم إغفر لك ولنا ولجميع الموحدين من المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## مهندس سعد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا علي هذا المجهود 

ولكن كنت اتمني ان يكون وافي علي طريقة عمل المشاريع والربط والعلاقات وتحويلها للاكسل


----------



## mohammed123 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ويديك العافيه يا حبيبنا


----------



## rafeh (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا جزيلا*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ذوادي بحريني (22 أكتوبر 2006)

كتاب جديد فى ادارة المشروعات مهم وبسيط


----------



## haam2924 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي ---لكن ياريت رفع الملفات على موقع اخر للتحميل


----------



## a_l_y (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوانى الكرام
شكرا لمرروكم علي موضوعى اللى بذلت فية مجهود جبار عشان يخرج بالصورة اللى انتم شوفتوها
و الحقيقة انا بالفعل قاطعت المنتتدى و المشاركات
و الحقيقة كان بودى اخدمكم بكل قلبى لاكن كرامتى لاتسمح بذلك
فى منتديات كتير هكمل الموضوع دة فيها ان شاء الله
علي محمد




الشاب حبيب قال:


> لكن حسب ما فهمت الاخ عاد بعضوية جديدة
> ياريت يكمل الدروس لاجل اخوانه في المنتدى
> وبالنسبة لقفل العضوية انا مستغرب في الحقيقة ، وربنا يسامح الي كان السبب .


----------



## ahmedsagb (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ولكن كل اللينكات يقال انه تم حذفها.. 
هل يمكن ان ترفعها هنا؟
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## نبيل البياتى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اخىالعزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...........
جزاك الله عنا وعن كافة المسلمين الف خير واحسان ورحمة الله الواسعه عليك وعلى والديك وبارك الله فيهم على موضوعك اللطيف.....

اخوك نبيل البياتى


----------



## adil (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يبدو ان املفات قد انتهت فترة استضافتها ارجو ان تعيد رفعها مره اخري


----------



## M ELKADI (3 نوفمبر 2006)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
goooooooooooooooood byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا يامان 
بس ولا وصله شغاله 
انا اسف 
بس مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الكراديسى (28 مارس 2007)

لا ادرى ان كنت تستطيع رفع الملفات مره اخرى ولكن اتمنى لانك لا تدرى انى ابحث عنها منذ فتره كبيره وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhat1973 (3 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله
رجاء من الاخوه ذوى الخبره والذين استطاعوا تحميل هذه الدروس ان يرفعوها حميعا حتى يتيسر للجميع تحميلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kingsize (4 أبريل 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء : 
من الواضح أن هذه الروابط تم الغائها أو حجبها حيث أنها اهديت لنا بواسطة الأخ المهندس محمد علي منذ تاريخ 22/5/2006 ونحن نناشده ونناشد من قام بتنزيل الملفات ان يرفعها مرة اخرى على روابط اخرى متاحة مثل Raped Shear حتى تعم الفائدة لنا ولباقي الزملاء والله الموفق الى سواء السبيل 
اللهم لك الحمد ملء السماوات والأرض وملء ماشئت من خلق بعد
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا يا اخ


----------



## ادراة مشاريع 2000 (9 أبريل 2007)

عزيزي مشكور على الملفات... لكن
ولا رابط من الروابط شغال!!!
ولا طقطق ولا غيره !!!
رجاء اعادة تحميلها وموافاتنا بالرابط أو إرسالها على البريد الاليكتروني
تحياتي​ 


sareeh_1
@
hotmail
.
com​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 أبريل 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة يا صديقي والله انك رائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المتخصص الذهبي (16 يوليو 2007)

*Help me*

:30: أخي العزيز أرجو أن تنجدني بهذه الملفات لأنها لا تعمل ،وأنا بحاجه شديدة اليها
انا اسف ولكن جربت جميع اللينكات وكلها يعطيني رسالة بأن الملفات غير موجودة بالموقع


----------



## المتخصص الذهبي (16 يوليو 2007)

:1: أخي العزيز أنا ممكن اديلك لينك FTP ترفعهملي عليه كلهم لوتكرمت ،
يا ريت تراسلني على azab_shoo*************
لو حبيت ،ربنا يكرمك أحسن أنا محتاجهم قوي


----------



## Adn (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرااخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الطيب ونساله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ام نورا (19 يوليو 2007)

والله يبدو انه مجهود رائع 
بس بصراحة انا ملحقتش فترة التحميل اصل الروابط مش شغالة لو ممكن تشوفلنا حل مشكورا
 او اي حد من الاخوان اللي قدر يحملها يرفعهالنا على لينك جديد ويدينا خبر بسرعة 
وربنا يكرمكم


----------



## aleemzaid (29 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم نرجو ممن لدية تلك الملفات ان يرفعها مرة اخرى حتى نستفيد منها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المؤذن (1 أغسطس 2007)

*مش عارف انزل لبرنامج*

حد يساعدني ويشرحلي ازاي انزله


----------



## أمير عبد العزيز (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لا أدري كيفية التعامل مع هذا الموقع4shard.com


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جميع الروابط فى الجزء الاول مش شغالة واليك الدليل 
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيراً
للاسف الملف المطلوب غير صالح
The file link that you requested is not valid. 

هل يوجد طريقة اخرى للتحميل وشكراً

وتحياتى،،
Engr


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 يناير 2009)

*انتهاء مدة الرفع*



aly_moh قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
> اقدم لاخوانى الكرام اليوم
> 
> الجزء الثالث من شرح برنامج MS - PROJECT MANAGER 2003 باللغة العربية
> ...



ممكن تحميل الدروس مرة اخرى لانتهاء مدة الرفع على الموقع 4shared 
لجميع الموضوعات
وشكرا يااخى لحسن تعاونكم ويريت الرفع على 4shared


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 يناير 2009)

*نداء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نداء :19::19::19: الى الاخزة المشرفين القائمين على منتدى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات
بعد قراءة جميع ردود اخزاتى بالملتقى وجدت ان الملفات مهمة للغاية وقع انتهت مدة الرفع الرجاء حل هذة المشكلة مع صاحب الموضوع لاعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى لاهميتها 
وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم وبارك الله لنا فيكم:d:d​


----------



## شواهنه (23 أبريل 2009)

أكرر طلبي من الاخوة المشرفين القائمين على منتدى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات بالعمل على حل المشكلة وإعادة رفع الملفات لفائدتها لكل مهندس

وللجميع الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ams2010 (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## rwanm (13 يونيو 2009)

رجاء من الاخوة المشرفين القائمين على منتدى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات بالعمل على اعادة رفع الملفات الهميتها بالنسبة لعدد كبير من المهتمين


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الوابط لا تعمل ارجو سرعه اعاده الرفع وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (29 يونيو 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل رجاء اعاده رفعها


----------



## شاهندة سمير (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........بارك الله فيك


----------



## شاهندة سمير (22 أغسطس 2009)

وجدت لكم هذه الروابط لكنى لم أجربها يارب تفيدكم


*MS-PROJECT 2003 *
*Download file*​ *Download file*​ *Download file*​ 

*Download file*​ 





* 




 MS Project_Trainee.pdf‏*

*part1-3 * *Download file* 


*Part8-10 * *Download file* 









*الدروس من 1 إلى 4

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=iif9A6PL*

*الدروس من 5 إلى 8
*
*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DDA390xt*

*الدروس من 9 إلى 12

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=WWTfEdc4*

*الدرس 13

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=hhehFfqP*

*الدروس من 14 إلى 15*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=8b2HLh0V*

*الدروس 16 إلى 17

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gidHhGVv*

*الدروس 18 إلى 20

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=NPKbbac8*

*الدرس 21* 

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=FHCxywmh*

*الدروس 22 إلى 23

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=oqlGJFCA*

*الدروس 24 إلى 25*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DAaKNIDC*

*الدروس 26 إلى 27 

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gDCutqsO*

*الدروس من 28 إلى 29*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=HGeiIgLJ*

*و الدروس من 30 إلى 32 

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=VUsijgC9*





*شرح بالفيديو باللغة العربية مع الكتب *

*لتحميل الشرح باللغة العربية*

*1-* *التعرف علي البرنامج.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39856613/cfaa8ecd/1-___.html*

*2-* *التعامل مع المشاريع.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39859581/aa43faa7/2-___.html*

*3- التعامل مع المهام - A.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39882121/7834f941/3-____-_A.html*

*3- التعامل مع المهام - B.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39882120/f33c9d7/3-____-_B.html*

*4- المصادر.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39873420/3314fb88/4-_.html*

*5- اجندة المواعيد.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39874520/af01a906/5-__.html*

*6- طرق العرض المختلفة.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39877488/48420c67/6-___.html*








*لتحميل الكتب *

*Microsoft Project Version 2002 Inside Out.chm*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39940085/20d14...Inside_Out.html*


*MS.Press.Microsoft.Office.Project.2003.Step.By.Step.eBook-LiB.chm *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39957895/976e3...peBook-LiB.html*

*Using Microsoft Office Project 2003.chm*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39959057/3b193...oject_2003.html*

*Rita_PMP_Exam_Prep_2005_Fifth_edition.pdf*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39939658/206ba...th_edition.html*


----------



## شاهندة سمير (22 أغسطس 2009)

وجدت لكم هذه الروابط لكنى لم أجربها يارب تفيدكم


*MS-PROJECT 2003 *
*Download file*​ *Download file*​ *Download file*​ *Download file*​ 

* 



 MS Project_Trainee.pdf‏*

*part1-3 * *Download file* 
*Part8-10 * *Download file* 


*الدروس من 1 إلى 4

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=iif9A6PL*

*الدروس من 5 إلى 8
*
*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DDA390xt*

*الدروس من 9 إلى 12

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=WWTfEdc4*

*الدرس 13

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=hhehFfqP*

*الدروس من 14 إلى 15*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=8b2HLh0V*

*الدروس 16 إلى 17

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gidHhGVv*

*الدروس 18 إلى 20

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=NPKbbac8*

*الدرس 21* 

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=FHCxywmh*

*الدروس 22 إلى 23

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=oqlGJFCA*

*الدروس 24 إلى 25*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=DAaKNIDC*

*الدروس 26 إلى 27 

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=gDCutqsO*

*الدروس من 28 إلى 29*

*http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=HGeiIgLJ*

*و الدروس من 30 إلى 32 

**http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=VUsijgC9*



*شرح بالفيديو باللغة العربية مع الكتب *

*لتحميل الشرح باللغة العربية*

*1-* *التعرف علي البرنامج.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39856613/cfaa8ecd/1-___.html*

*2-* *التعامل مع المشاريع.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39859581/aa43faa7/2-___.html*

*3- التعامل مع المهام - A.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39882121/7834f941/3-____-_A.html*

*3- التعامل مع المهام - B.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39882120/f33c9d7/3-____-_B.html*

*4- المصادر.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39873420/3314fb88/4-_.html*

*5- اجندة المواعيد.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39874520/af01a906/5-__.html*

*6- طرق العرض المختلفة.rar*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39877488/48420c67/6-___.html*


*لتحميل الكتب *

*Microsoft Project Version 2002 Inside Out.chm*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39940085/20d14...Inside_Out.html*


*MS.Press.Microsoft.Office.Project.2003.Step.By.Step.eBook-LiB.chm *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39957895/976e3...peBook-LiB.html*

*Using Microsoft Office Project 2003.chm*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39959057/3b193...oject_2003.html*

*Rita_PMP_Exam_Prep_2005_Fifth_edition.pdf*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/39939658/206ba...th_edition.html*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ على.... على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ شاهندة على الروابط الجديدة....ولكن التحميل صعب بعض الشىء*
*ومشكورة على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## الاصرار1 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فينكم يا ناس انا ابغى شرح جديد لميكروسوفت بروجكت


----------



## alsoory (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء من الزملاء المشرفين رفع الروابط مرة أخرى لأن الروابط القديمه لا تعمل

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابراهيم حلواني (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزي الخير الى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
بس لو احد من الاخوة والاخوات يرفع جدول زمني جاهز لاي مشروع 
للافادة


----------



## mohhijjo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

الله يعطيكم العافيه علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## eng_rose (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## SOMA KOKO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اللينكات غير صالحه ممكن تحملها تانى محتاجاها ضرورى لو سمحت وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جئت لأتعلم (7 أبريل 2011)

شكراً اخى وجعلك الله ممن يكون السبب فى الخير للمسلمين 
ولكن هذه الرساله The file link that you requested is not valid. تظهر عندما احاول ان ابدأ بتنزيل الشروحات ارجو المساعده


----------



## ali aljaber (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أيها الزميل الكريم على هذه المبادرة الطيبة و لكن الرابط غير فعال يرجى اعادة الرفع أو الرفع على الميديا فير شاكرين جهودك المباركة


----------

